# [mount] qui fonctionne partiellement (résolu)

## Over__score

Bonjour

j'ai un problème de montage de ma partition /boot

voilà ce qui se passe :

```
root@quad ~ >grep "/boot" /etc/fstab 

/dev/sda1               /boot            ext2   noauto,noatime,nodiratime,discard         0   2
```

```
root@quad ~ >mount /boot

mount : mauvais type de système de fichiers, option erronée, superbloc

        erroné sur /dev/sda1, page de code ou aide manquante, ou autre erreur

        Dans quelques cas certaines informations sont utiles dans le journal

        système — essayez « dmesg | tail » ou quelque chose du genre
```

```
root@quad ~ >dmesg | tail

microcode: CPU2 sig=0x10676, pf=0x10, revision=0x60b

microcode: CPU3 sig=0x10676, pf=0x10, revision=0x60b

microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: data=ordered,discard

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: data=ordered,discard,commit=0
```

```
root@quad ~ >mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /boot
```

```
root@quad ~ >mount | grep "/boot"

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

```

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée dans quelle direction je dois chercher ?

Déjà merci à ceux qui ont lu jusqu'ici !Last edited by Over__score on Thu Nov 01, 2012 5:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

discard pour de l'ext2 ?

----------

## Over__score

Bien vu Poussin !

C'est bien ça : pas de discard pour l'ext2.

----------

